# Bowfishing Guide???



## ras308

I grew up on Lake Somerville, and have fished it and all of the feeder creeks with good to great success. I am entertaining the idea of taking some folks on some trips??? Are you required to have license to charge a fee for this type of service since I would be after non-game fish??? If a license is required, how does a person go about getting certified and/or whatever is required??? Thanks for your help.


----------



## texas two guns

For Freshwater all you need is the guide license. $250 I think


----------



## ras308

*Test*

Is there some sort of test you have to take??? Do you guide on Somerville? Thanks.


----------



## ras308

*TPWD*

I spoke to a lady in Austin yesterday, you can buy a freshwater guide license across the counter for $125. I'm pretty sure the freshwater/saltwater combination guide license fee is $200???


----------



## bowfishrp

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/general/fish_licenses/

Look at the bottom, it has your guide license information. It's actually $125 for just fresh water. Dont have to take a test, just pay the fee.
I dont know how many people will want to pay to go to somerville though. It is not known as a big gar lake and that is typically what people pay to fish for. But whatever floats your boat. Good luck.


----------



## texas two guns

That's right. I new it wasn't much for a freshwater guide.


----------



## ras308

*Big Fish*

I have to admit the big fish are not very common, I personally know of a 147 pound gar. But, we have had some 200 fish days, that is a bunch of fun!!!


----------



## bowfishrp

You might consider hosting a tournament over there next year. The last tournament we had at Somerville had something like 20 boats. Only problem is we have to be careful of the camp grounds.


----------



## ras308

*Campgrounds*

You have to watch out for the state boys!!! I may visit with some of my friends and maybe my old bass club members??? We talked about it years ago, but never did carry through. It would really help the lake.


----------



## bowfishrp

There used to be literally thousands of buffalo and plenty of gar. We haven't been there in acouple years because the last few times we went it was terrible. It's about a 2 hour drive for us and there was much better shooting closer to home. Since there hasn't been a tour there for many years it might be ready for one again.


----------



## ras308

*Somerville*

Haven't really been on the lake bowfishing much in the last few years, mostly fishing the bridges and wading on the rises. I am itching to get on the water at night again, probably won't be this year, hunting season is really close, plan on giving it heck next year!!! Need to get some lights on my boat, we used to fish with 12-volt lights mounted to our bows!!!


----------

